# Denon ARV-590 users HELP!



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I went into Best Buy with my eyes on the 590. I have been researching a while and decided it was the right choice for my budget. When I ask the guy to get me one he says that the 590 does NOT play audio from an HDMI source. He said it will only play the video, if I want the receiver to process the sound from my cable box or PS3 I'll have to run a separate audio cable from each into the 590.

This didn't sound right, he said the 1610 is what I need in order to run audio from an HDMI input. I asked, "are you sure" he said "yes" I said that I didn't see that in the reviews I'd read he said "yeah we've had several returned because of that." 

Just in case he was right I bought the 1610, but I need confirmation before I open it. If he was wrong, or flat out lied (it is BB) I'll take this back and get the 590 as originally planned and save a few dollars.

Please let me know.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I know some of the Pioneer receivers are the same way, and I'm sure there are others. Seems like it would be simple for them to let audio pass through the same HDMI cable in all units, but for some reason a lot of entry level receivers don't.

[edit:] Strange though, this chart shows the 590's HDMI being able to carry DVD Audio:
http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR_3_Digit_HDMI_Capabilities_x90_v0528.pdf

And from here:
Denon - 375W 5.1-Ch. Apple® iPod®-Ready A/V Receiver - AVR-590


> Finally, my thoughts on HDMI. I used only HDMI connections to the LG TV, LG Blue Ray, and DirecTV HD DRV. The first attempt was sad... video with no sound, etc. After breaking down and reading the manual ( I know, I know, there are rules against breaking mancode), I discovered that HDMI cables are directional; as in it matters which side of the cable plugs into what. When I paid attention to the little arrows on the HDMI cables, everything worked perfectly.
> 
> By the way, the HDMI signal is passed through when the receiver is off. By default, this is turned off. You have to turn the pass-through on in the "Manual Settings" menu."


Directional HDMI?? 

OK well I tried to help, sorry if I made things worse. :worried:


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> I know some of the Pioneer receivers are the same way, and I'm sure there are others. Seems like it would be simple for them to let audio pass through the same HDMI cable in all units, but for some reason a lot of entry level receivers don't.
> 
> [edit:] Strange though, this chart shows the 590's HDMI being able to carry DVD Audio:
> http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR_3_Digit_HDMI_Capabilities_x90_v0528.pdf
> ...


Haha, I actually read the same quote and thought the same thing. Directional Digital cable hu? 

AVforum says that the ONLY difference between the 2 is the 1610 has the 2nd zone.

I would assume that a quality unit by Denon with Dolby HD would accept audio through an HDMI cable, I would think that's pretty standard for a receiver in this price range.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I ended up keeping the 1610. I called and talked to the manager and she credited me 10% for this one, which actually made it cheaper than the 590.

I'm having serious HDMI handshake issues with my TV though and I'm starting to feel very defeated. I ran HDMI from my cable to my TV for months without problems. I bought a PS3 and it was giving me problems, I decided to run this to my TV via component cables and all problems were solved. Now I'm trying to run PS3 and cable into the receiver and out via HDMI. Now I'm getting blinking death with both cable and PS3. I unplug and reset everything and one source will work fine until I switch to the other source, then both sources blink until I unplug everything again. 

This is super frustrating, I have a Sharp Aquos TV that is 720p, it's too entry level to get any firmware updates. Unless I can find a good fix I may have to run components from PS3 and cable then component into TV. Frustrating!

I know the TV and the cable are capable of playing nice together via hdmi, but apparently not if I run it through the receiver first. Unless someone has a good suggestion I'm lost. 

I may call Sharp tomorrow and see if they have any suggestions, but it looks like my simple hdmi cable plan is out the window and I'll have to invest in more component cables.


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)

A lot of the less expensive receivers HDMI just aren't built that well. You might consider running the HDMI from the Cable and PS3 to the TV, then put the TVs digital audio output to the receiver. You'll lose the video switching capability, but you'll save yourself a lot of frustration also.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

audio MD said:


> A lot of the less expensive receivers HDMI just aren't built that well. You might consider running the HDMI from the Cable and PS3 to the TV, then put the TVs digital audio output to the receiver. You'll lose the video switching capability, but you'll save yourself a lot of frustration also.


I think my TV is the problem. It took the my comcast cable just fine through HDMI, but it didn't like HDMI from my PS3. I thought routing everything through the receiver might help, but it didn't. Apparently my TV doesn't play well with the PS3 or the receiver because now the cable doesn't work correctly either. I'm going to try running component video and toslink audio out of cable and ps3 into the receiver, then component video into the tv. Since my tv is only 720p I should have any reduction in video quality using component, and I shouldn't lose any audio quality if I run digital into the receiver.

It's not the simple 3 wire install I was hoping for, but it should work.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Just a quick update, this whole thing had ended up being frustrating! 

My TV is older and not capable of full 1080p, but it's still a nice TV and not worth replacing for a while. I ran my cable receiver into it without any problems, my PS3 didn't play well with it though.

I had been shopping for a receiver for a while and thought now was a good time to get one. I thought that I may be able to run the cable and PS3 into the receiver via hdmi, then run an hdmi cable to the TV. This didn't work either and I ended up with blinking screen ever time i switched the source. This problem effected the cable too which leads me to believe the TV plays well with the cable box, but not the PS3 or Denon receiver.

My PS3 was intended to be my media hub, dvd, blu-ray, games and music. I was hoping to get the Dolby HD out of the PS3, but I learned that it only works with hdmi. The optical out will only process Dolby Digital 5.1. My new receiver does Dolby True HD, but it looks like the optical out on the PS3 limits the audio options significantly.

I had the idea that I could run hdmi from PS3 and cable to receiver then component out to TV, unfortunately my receiver will not convert a digital video signal to analog, so that option is out. I also thought that I could run both an hdmi and component out of the PS3, use the component for video and the hdmi for audio, but when the PS3 is set to use multiple outputs it reduces the audio to 2 channel.

It looks like I have 3 options.

Option 1: Buy a new TV that will play nicely with the new hdmi equipment. This isn't really an option, after spending about $800 on new toys this month I can't afford a new TV for a while. My TV is in great shape and I have a hard time justifying the purchase of a new one.

Option 2: Live with it for now. I'll have the best picture quality that my TV will support, but I'm missing out on all of the nice audio features, which were a big motivation for the receiver I bought.

Option 3: Find another receiver that has at least 2 hdmi inputs BUT can convert hdmi video to analog out. The receiver will have to be sub $400 and have Dolby True HD. In theory this should solve my problems. I'll use the receiver to process the audio in the best quality possible and pass the video out to my TV via component cables. This should eliminate all of my handshake issues since the only connection to the TV (source of my troubles) will be a standard component signal.

Any thoughts or recommendations on a potential receiver withing my budget that wouldn't be a step back from the Denon AVR 1610?


----------



## AL_G300C (Sep 26, 2009)

did you try usein HDMI 1.4 cables?


----------

